# Performance/Agility Spoo Breeders?



## Its.Just.Birdie (Jan 13, 2018)

Hey guys! I'm still a little ways off of getting a Spoo puppy, but right now I'm looking at breeders to build a relationship with/check out. I'm definitely interested in getting into agility with my Spoo, currently I'm at the stage of watching agility competitions in my spare time, am planning on going to some actual competitions in the coming months. I'd also love to get into trick training. I don't really have many requirements, mostly just preference. I do require a breeder that breeds dog titled in agility, not just puppy-buyers that train their puppies in agility. As far as preferences go, I'd like a line that's quick on the feet (I love the way herding dogs move, do not love the hair.) with a nice set of drives and work ethic(Though not an overthetop prey drive, my roommate is planning on getting a cat.) I'm not picky on colors, though I adore reds and aren't particularly fond of apricots/blacks. I also like to see breeders that biosensor or something to the likes, but any well bred puppy should be stable. I definitely prefer a dog on the larger side of the height requirement. I'm located in NW Florida, and don't mind driving around to my neighboring states for the right breeder. I'd prefer not to ship in-country (out-of-country is out of question) as I'd like to meet them and their dogs in person. But in the grand scheme of things, shipping is so small for 10-15 years for the absolutely perfect dog. 
Looking forward to hearing from you all!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

You are wise to go to agility competitions and ask people there who is breeding spoos for agility.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I think a lot of spoos from good breeders are capable of being good agility dogs. My boy is from a strictly conformation showing breeder (though she has puppy buyers that buy her dogs for agility) and my boy (bought to be a conformation show dog) is doing well in agility classes (though he's still a young hyper spoo so he gets carried away a bit). Not competing yet and it will probably be a bit before we do but a well bred poodle is a pretty agile dog.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree with Mysticrealm that you need to find a breeder who produces physically sound dogs with good temperaments. I don't think it is necessary to seek a performance agility breeder. My younger spoo is from an excellent conformation breeder with Ale Kai as foundation dogs for their lines. Pups they have produced have done many different sports successfully and my boy is well on his way to being a spectacular obedience dog and would probably excel in agility too if I decided to seriously train for it with him. I also would not specifically look for a larger spoo per say, but again instead focus on structural soundness. My girl is only 22 3/4"and 37 pounds but is a 24" jumper in agility. She moves beautifully because she is light and nimble enough to make tight turns and I never worry about her hurting herself since she is like a feather going over the jumps. My boy (young one) weighs about 50 pounds and is probably just about 24" at the withers. He is a great jumper too for obedience and again because I know he comes from structurally sound lines I don't worry about him hurting himself. I would worry if I had a dog that I had to jump at 26".

That said going to trials will let you get a feel for what you might be looking for. Since I am in the northeast and agree it makes sense to be able to see where your pup will start his/her life I can't necessarily make a breeder recommendation, but hope you find a great dog now that we seem to have convinced you of the virtues of poodles.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

I agree with the other replies. When I asked that question of an international agility team coach, she suggested looking at miniatures (a recent post on PF mentioned the number of poodles qualifying for a recent US team, and I believe that they were all minis). But I wanted a spoo. One of my instructors suggested looking at hunting lines for high drive—that’s what a few of our lab people swear by. I perused recent agility trial results on line, but didn’t find breeders in my area that were represented.

Here’s an example of a site containing the top agility dogs in the country in 2016, with breed rankings included. You might also look at 2017 PCA agility results.

http://images.akc.org/pdf/events/ag...43.273700627.1517450951-1296465646.1452056371

My boy loves agility but is otherwise quite content to (try to) sit in my lap. The transformation when he enters the ring is striking, yet neither parent has titled in agility.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I would check out Louter Creek, redhuntingpoodles.com in Atlanta, just because you wanted a red from performance lines. I know you can find a great future agility and competitive obedience poodle from a show breeder too. I would certainly contact NOLA Standards for a red that can do anything. Good luck with your search!


----------



## Its.Just.Birdie (Jan 13, 2018)

Thank you guys for all the replies to quickly! I suppose a structurally sound dog with a solid temperament will be able to do the trick. I do have an eye-out for NOLA and I've heard really awesome things about them!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

A NOLA red is in my dreams - can't go wrong there.


----------

